# How loud is a straight pipe?



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

Im buying a Meisterschaft EV controlled exhaust system for my 3.2L quattro, Im also considering picking up the SR Pipe option since its relatively inexpensive as well with the EV control in "closed mode" the sound should still be under control... right?? What exhaust systems have you guys gotten for your cars? How have they been? SR pipe a good idea?


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

NextSuperVillain said:


> Im buying a Meisterschaft EV controlled exhaust system for my 3.2L quattro, Im also considering picking up the SR Pipe option since its relatively inexpensive as well with the EV control in "closed mode" the sound should still be under control... right?? What exhaust systems have you guys gotten for your cars? How have they been? SR pipe a good idea?


Have standard back box on the TTS but a downpipe & sports cat (100 cell) from turbo back to mid section). It is quiet enough at low revs but above 3,000 starts to sound really decent, good low down tone & quite a scream at the top end.

I had a Meisterschaft system on my M5 which I found crazy loud but liked it at first, drone on motorway was bad though & far too loud to start first thing in the morning (neighbours thought I was using my Ducati for work!!) so eventually had to fit a centre silencer into it to take the edge off the noise. I would try to listen to one already fitted to a TT prior to purchase as if they are anything like the cost of the BMW fitment it will be big money.


----------



## Vosprungdt (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey mate, my meisterschaft exhaust arrived today though my car 2.0 TTS. Also opted for the SR pipe so I will be running downpipe no cat, SR pipe then, the cat back EV meisterschaft. Installing it tomorrow will post up some vids once its on :lol:


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Vosprungdt said:


> Hey mate, my meisterschaft exhaust arrived today though my car 2.0 TTS. Also opted for the SR pipe so I will be running downpipe no cat, SR pipe then, the cat back EV meisterschaft. Installing it tomorrow will post up some vids once its on :lol:


Look forward to seeing & hearing it Sir


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

Im planning to put on some sort of variable exhaust this summer, but havent found one i like. 
Maybe ill just have some custom work with a bypass valve on the oem one, if it can fit.

thinkin about this
http://www.racelandus.com/exhaust-syste ... ystem.html
dont know if it will be too loud though, will delete the muffler completely when its on, id like to get one thats not just open/close, but variable.


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

Vosprungdt said:


> Hey mate, my meisterschaft exhaust arrived today though my car 2.0 TTS. Also opted for the SR pipe so I will be running downpipe no cat, SR pipe then, the cat back EV meisterschaft. Installing it tomorrow will post up some vids once its on :lol:


You'll have to keep me posted! Looking forward to hearing it as well!


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

Senna916 said:


> NextSuperVillain said:
> 
> 
> > Im buying a Meisterschaft EV controlled exhaust system for my 3.2L quattro, Im also considering picking up the SR Pipe option since its relatively inexpensive as well with the EV control in "closed mode" the sound should still be under control... right?? What exhaust systems have you guys gotten for your cars? How have they been? SR pipe a good idea?
> ...


Yeah, I read on a couple of the BMW forums that the Meisterschaft can sometimes be really over the top. But I wonder if its because of the V10 that the M5 is running. Thats a crazy powerful engine so it may produce a slightly more over the top exhaust note. But after listening to some of the set ups, it does sound amazing


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Senna916 said:


> NextSuperVillain said:
> 
> 
> > Im buying a Meisterschaft EV controlled exhaust system for my 3.2L quattro, Im also considering picking up the SR Pipe option since its relatively inexpensive as well with the EV control in "closed mode" the sound should still be under control... right?? What exhaust systems have you guys gotten for your cars? How have they been? SR pipe a good idea?
> ...


That's good to know. I'm having a de cat down pipe installed next week on my 2.0 fwd tt mk2 but I'm using the standard quad exhaust from a tts until I have the funds to get a BCS power valve. Can't wait to hear what it sounds like plus the ecu upgrade and more power.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I have a Pipewerx custom full system with decat and sport flap on my 3.2
Throaty with the flap closed and raw with it open.
Some Youtube clips below.
Steve


----------



## Vosprungdt (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys so it is in, fitment is 100% perfect 

I actually took the car on to the dyno (4th gear run) after the install, have gained around 11-12 hp from last time however the ambient temp was hotter than last time by 2 degrees C at 34.6 C. Great great incredible sound, yeah I would say sometimes it is a bit over the top but very satisfying thunderous tone. Now every time I back off the throttle I get a pop and burble sound but not too much, shifting down gears the sound is much more distinct upshift has louder cracks. it just SCREAMS made me giggle and smile like a little kid plus I opted for the GTC EV controlled remote system so coming home at night or cold starts in the morning would be no probs.

Not sure if the exhaust added much hp or at all, since last dyno I have installed Neuspeed FMIC black emitted coating, turbo outlet pipe/throttle pipe, EVOMS intake.

Here I have added a quick revving video (hopefully i'll get a better/longer one soon)





And how it sound at the dyno (I almost went deaf filming it) :lol:








































Oh I also tried dyno (4th gear) with valves closed I lost a good 22 hp

p.s Maybe I should start doing a build thread rofl :roll:, anyone have instagram follow me on jbenjamapha


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> I have a Pipewerx custom full system with decat and sport flap on my 3.2
> Throaty with the flap closed and raw with it open.
> Some Youtube clips below.
> Steve


That's where I'm going next week. Seeing Jeff at pipewerx for my decat downpipe. Then I'm off to Sunderland for stage 2 upgrage and dyno test

Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

UMZ said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Pipewerx custom full system with decat and sport flap on my 3.2
> ...


Im one of jeffs best customers and I only live 5 miles from his shop.
Nice to watch him work his magic.
Steve


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ill have a TTS quad stock exhaust for sale end of march if anyone would be interested in it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll get back to you this week my cousin might be able to shift it. I've got a tts quad exit for the interim (that Jeff might installing for me next week) how much you want for it.

Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

Vosprungdt said:


> Hey guys so it is in, fitment is 100% perfect
> 
> I actually took the car on to the dyno (4th gear run) after the install, have gained around 11-12 hp from last time however the ambient temp was hotter than last time by 2 degrees C at 34.6 C. Great great incredible sound, yeah I would say sometimes it is a bit over the top but very satisfying thunderous tone. Now every time I back off the throttle I get a pop and burble sound but not too much, shifting down gears the sound is much more distinct upshift has louder cracks. it just SCREAMS made me giggle and smile like a little kid plus I opted for the GTC EV controlled remote system so coming home at night or cold starts in the morning would be no probs.
> 
> ...


I put in my order for the exhaust this morning, and after reading your post I'm it sounds like we made the right choice. It sounds unbelievable, well done. Ill have to upload some videos after I get mine done.


----------



## Vosprungdt (Jun 15, 2013)

NextSuperVillain said:


> Vosprungdt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys so it is in, fitment is 100% perfect
> ...


Congrats! If it sounded insane on 2.0 imagine a 3.2, make a thread once you got it


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks! I will for sure!


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Had my decat downpipe put on today. Not what I expected in terms of noise. Sounds nice when using quarter throttle. Turbo spool air swirling in BMC cda and a little bobble at gear changes and gear shifts.... But the 3/4 to full throttle wow I didn't know it would be that loud some pics below from today

On the ramp









Your standard downpipe 









Decat downpipe

















Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads
Neuspeed power pulley kit

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

UMZ said:


> Had my decat downpipe put on today. Not what I expected in terms of noise. Sounds nice when using quarter throttle. Turbo spool air swirling in BMC cda and a little bobble at gear changes and gear shifts.... But the 3/4 to full throttle wow I didn't know it would be that loud some pics below from today
> 
> On the ramp
> 
> ...


Do you find it too loud when youre going full acceleration? I mean of course everyone loves a nice exhaust note but would you say its almost over the top?


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

It's is loud at full throttle and it's sounds, It's raw. I find myself driving with slightly less throttle around town and city centre...there's always a cock who thrashes it around haha ... Been having lots of fun on the motor down shifting from 6th to 5th full throttle speedo goes from 70-100 quick!!I'll try get a vid up I'm going out in a few hours I'll be using my phone though, don't have a go pro yet. I would get a resonated car back. I'm still using stock until I get the tts bumpers skirts painted. I've just noticed my sig is really annoying

Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads
Neuspeed power pulley kit

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

If an aftermarket exhaust can make us more responsible drivers then I guess its a good side effect! I cant wait to see the videos. My exhaust is coming in soon super excited!


----------



## Vosprungdt (Jun 15, 2013)

definitely true LOL, I don't use much throttle around town centre and of course having the valve I can take advantage of that (civil mode). Congrats on the exhaust mate did you get the GTC version?


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Not sure what a GTC version is. All I know I that it's fat long straight pipe LOL. I couldn't figure out how to video on my phone and drive responsibly yesterday. Think I'll buy a cheap phone holder. Cold start ups [OK HAND SIGN]


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

I got the GTC version for my car, at least I think so haha its the valve controlled one, I needed a new bumper and valance to fit the new quad exhaust though. 
On a side note, my buddy is in a journalism program at his university so Ill have access to some nice camera equipment once I get this exhaust shipped in and mounted!


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Mini guys I took a revving vid and some on road vids today. My friend bought a new Clio 197 so we went tearing some roads up so much fun today anyway I can't upload vids from my iphone anyone know how?


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

If you have a youtube account, you can just upload to youtube and link us to it!


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

What a ball ache setting up a YouTube account was. Finally got it uploaded using YouTube capture app. Here it is


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds awesome! All of these sweet videos are making it very hard to wait for my exhaust system


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Cheers pal. It does sound a lot better in gear though. I've noticed with a decat its effortless to get to 40-60 mph with little throttle. So I'm getting used to it slowly.ill try get some vids up on road


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I've got a milltek non res system on my 3.2 and that's loud enough


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I have stock cats, stock silencers, milltek resonated exhaust on my 3.2. 
You can't hear the exhaust if you stand a foot away from the car at idle.
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NextSuperVillain (Jan 13, 2014)

As nice as the millteks sound, I find that they are so underwhelming, even the non-res systems dont make it much louder


----------

